# And YET Another Beall Collet Convert



## kenwc (Oct 22, 2006)

Yesterday I became sick and tired of being sick and tired of the MT type mandrel.  Woodchips is now the beneficiary of my frustration as I placed my order for the Beall Collet kit today. 

I do expect that clouds will part and angels will sing when I use it.


----------



## TBone (Oct 22, 2006)

Ordered mine Friday along with an 11 piece collet set from Ebay.  I hope their as good as advertised


----------



## kenwc (Oct 22, 2006)

Is there any difference in the Beall "Collets" and those available from 800watt on Ebay? Other than price.  Are they machined any differently?


----------



## KenV (Oct 22, 2006)

ER 32 collets are all about the same for non-production use.  If you were running a machinist operation all day every day, the difference might be worth the cost.  Prediction -- you will love it.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kenwc_
> <br />I do expect that clouds will part and angels will sing when I use it.



They parted for me and the angels sang when I first started using mine. []


----------



## redfishsc (Oct 22, 2006)

Mine arrive from Woodchips this past thursday just in time to be packed up and forgotten about for a month or two as we pack for moving....move....unpack...recover...and begin new jobs. 

Hopefully the angels will take a raincheck until then.


----------



## aksarben (Oct 24, 2006)

Sort of new around here and to pen turning.  I have a MT mandrel, how do you replace this with the Beall collet?  Do you use it to hold onto the metal bar instead of the MT?

Thanks
Scott


----------



## bjackman (Oct 24, 2006)

Yes, it holds the mandrel shaft in a 1/4 (or 5/16 for the Berea B mandrel) collet. The great thing about this collet chuck system is the almost endless variety of other things you can hold in collets up to 3/4" Bottle stopper mandrels, different pieces of pens, etc. I use mine much more than my scroll chuck.


----------



## leatherjunkie (Oct 24, 2006)

I finally took the plunge and ordered one from Woodchips last week.
Woodchips emailled me about what lathe i have so they can send me the correct one. I know that Woodchips has mailled it out. 
Just can't waite for it very well. i am chomping at the bits waiting on it.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 24, 2006)

I can't stand it any longer......AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!

I just ordered one......but it will have to go under the Christmas tree.[][]


----------



## bjackman (Oct 24, 2006)

Randy,
You'll only be sorry about having to wait til Christmas.......[}]


----------



## martyb (Oct 24, 2006)

Randy, use the chuck, just wrap the empty box!


----------



## TBone (Oct 24, 2006)

My wife (who is an avid deer hunter) is always telling me that I don't give her any ideas for Christmas (my last suggestion was a new 17" band saw, didn't work).  I showed her the Beall chuck and the Eastwood powder coat gun.  She said "you're not waiting for Christmas to get those because I want my bullet casing pen before then."  Gotta love it.  Beall ordered, Eastman about to be.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TBone_
> <br />My wife (who is an avid deer hunter) is always telling me that I don't give her any ideas for Christmas (my last suggestion was a new 17" band saw, didn't work).  I showed her the Beall chuck and the Eastwood powder coat gun.  She said "you're not waiting for Christmas to get those because I want my bullet casing pen before then."  Gotta love it.  Beall ordered, Eastman about to be.



I don't know what you are waiting for.
I have made and sold a ton of bullet antler pens without the HF PC gun ,The first 20 bullet pens I made were drilled on the lathe with a wooden collet as described on David Reed Smiths site.
Those pens paid for the Beall.
There really isn't any excuse.[]


----------



## Mudder (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />......I have made and sold a ton of bullet antler pens ........




Now just wait a cotton pickin' minute here ole buddy.

A TON of pens? Exactly how many pens are in a ton?

Are we speaking long ton, short ton or metric ton? [}]


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Oct 25, 2006)

The amount of orders for Beall Chucks has been crazy.  We cleaned out Mr. Beall and he had to place another order alot sooner than he expected.  We should be getting resupplied today or tomorrow.  I love it when suppliers call me to see what the heck is going on.[]


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 25, 2006)

> The amount of orders for Beall Chucks has been crazy


Imagine if you found a source for the intermediate collets so it could be one stop chopping.[]


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tangboy5000_
> <br />The amount of orders for Beall Chucks has been crazy.  We cleaned out Mr. Beall and he had to place another order alot sooner than he expected.  We should be getting resupplied today or tomorrow.  I love it when suppliers call me to see what the heck is going on.[]



Tell them it is because your site rocks!!!  I am _<u>very</u>_ satisfied with the price and service I received from you. []


----------



## TBone (Oct 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> 
> I don't know what you are waiting for.
> I have made and sold a ton of bullet antler pens without the HF PC gun ,The first 20 bullet pens I made were drilled on the lathe with a wooden collet as described on David Reed Smiths site.
> ...



Eagle..shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!  Don't give away my secret.
I really don't need the Beall to drill the casing, just was giving a wish list and possible uses for the items.    Heck a center punch and a tap with the hammer and you have a pilot hole.  I do want the PC gun first so that I can put a clear coat on it.  A friend built a stand for us and I want to give him one.   If you have a way to do that without PC, point me to it []


----------



## ctEaglesc (Oct 25, 2006)

Just make it and polish it.
Does you wife PC her shells?


----------



## txcwboy (Oct 26, 2006)

Well my Beall just got used for the first time !SWEEEEEEEEEETTTTTTTTT sooo smooth ! I used my scraper and the pen was smooth as can be, not like the old days of chatter! I got the "A" mandrel, is is long enough to do all the pens in double configuration ? or you have to do it in 2 pieces ?It BARELY fit my slim pen in double. Its REAL nice though there fellahs ! []

Dave


----------



## kenwc (Oct 26, 2006)

Dave, when did you order yours?


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't think my mass e-mail worked.  If you ordered a Beall Chuck from us in the last week it's going out today.  The shipment to Mr. Beall was late, and so our shipment was late.


----------



## lwalden (Oct 27, 2006)

I love the beall chuck I have- been using it for 6 months, now. While I've had significant improvement, I have gone through three different rods so far- and I know, I'm likely overtightening either the knurled knob or the tailstock. That aside, I still have a little more chatter when trying to turn something really hard, like the tru-stone blanks. I've been told that by using "D" drill rod, in place of the standard mandrel rod, most of that should go away. Does anyone have a good source for "after market" mandrel rods, made from "D" drill stock and already threaded and dimpled for the 60 degree live center in the tail stock? And if not, is there enough interest in getting some of these made up that if we grouped together, we might get someone like Paul Huffman or one of our other machinist pen turners to see it would be worth their while? I can easily justify ordering 5- 2 regular length, 2 slightly longer in order to turn either two sierras or two lower barrels at the same time, as well as a shorter one for bottlestoppers (T-style) and single sierra/patriot pen kits.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Oct 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lwalden_
> <br />I love the beall chuck I have- been using it for 6 months, now. While I've had significant improvement, I have gone through three different rods so far- and I know, I'm likely overtightening either the knurled knob or the tailstock. That aside, I still have a little more chatter when trying to turn something really hard, like the tru-stone blanks. I've been told that by using "D" drill rod, in place of the standard mandrel rod, most of that should go away. Does anyone have a good source for "after market" mandrel rods, made from "D" drill stock and already threaded and dimpled for the 60 degree live center in the tail stock? And if not, is there enough interest in getting some of these made up that if we grouped together, we might get someone like Paul Huffman or one of our other machinist pen turners to see it would be worth their while? I can easily justify ordering 5- 2 regular length, 2 slightly longer in order to turn either two sierras or two lower barrels at the same time, as well as a shorter one for bottlestoppers (T-style) and single sierra/patriot pen kits.



I would be interested.


----------



## kenwc (Oct 27, 2006)

I order Drill rod from McMaster Carr. They have all sizes.  

I've seen two places where you can also buy a "live" Jacobs chuck for the tailstock. Why could one not use the Beall Collett, drill rod and this revolving tailstock chuck????  I "think" I saw on here where someone is doing that now.  It would eliminate the need to have the DR threaded and dimpled.


----------



## lwalden (Oct 27, 2006)

I would think you would still want it threaded, in order to have more control over tightening the bushings/blanks down. From what you suggested, I'm picturing you would be using the tailstock itself to snug the bushings/blanks up against the headstock, and then tighten the jacobs chuck to hold it in place?





> _Originally posted by kenwc_
> <br />I order Drill rod from McMaster Carr. They have all sizes.
> 
> I've seen two places where you can also buy a "live" Jacobs chuck for the tailstock. Why could one not use the Beall Collett, drill rod and this revolving tailstock chuck????  I "think" I saw on here where someone is doing that now.  It would eliminate the need to have the DR threaded and dimpled.


----------



## kenwc (Oct 27, 2006)

My intial thought was to put the mandrel washer on against the tail end bushing and run the chuck jaws right up to it and tighten the chuck. Then lock the tailstock down and tighten the chuck just enough to snug the blanks so as to not turn on the rod.





> _Originally posted by lwalden_
> <br />I would think you would still want it threaded, in order to have more control over tightening the bushings/blanks down. From what you suggested, I'm picturing you would be using the tailstock itself to snug the bushings/blanks up against the headstock, and then tighten the jacobs chuck to hold it in place?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 27, 2006)

That should work and it might even help avoid the often experienced problem of the knurl nut tightening up on its own.


----------



## txcwboy (Oct 27, 2006)

Kenwc, Ive had it a while but just moved so my shop isnt really set up yet. OK back to MY QUESTION []  Can yu turn a double pens from the "A" mandrel ? Like Euros or Statesman ? Or better yet maybe Titanium rod.???

Dave


----------



## TBone (Oct 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />Just make it and polish it.
> Does you wife PC her shells?



I just thought that the shells would tarnish from being handled.  Wife doesn't PC or make pens.  But I know from handling my shells for hunting that the oils from hands will tarnish the brass.  Seems like buffing would be an ongoing issue.  Am I wrong?


----------



## lwalden (Oct 27, 2006)

sorry, didn't mean to hijack the thread[:I]- yes, you can still turn both barrels, upper and lower, at the same time for cigars, statesman, gents, emperors, etc. If it seems like you can't, check and see how far into the collet you have inserted the rod...it might be in further than needed. 





> _Originally posted by txcwboy_
> <br />Kenwc, Ive had it a while but just moved so my shop isnt really set up yet. OK back to MY QUESTION []  Can yu turn a double pens from the "A" mandrel ? Like Euros or Statesman ? Or better yet maybe Titanium rod.???
> 
> Dave


----------



## Charles (Oct 28, 2006)

Ok, guys guess I am old school. What does the beall collett do thats so great? Anyone got a picture? Been turning long time and always use MT mandrels.


----------



## kenwc (Oct 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Charles_
> <br />Ok, guys guess I am old school. What does the beall collett do thats so great? Anyone got a picture? Been turning long time and always use MT mandrels.



It's a chuck that screws into your headstock instead of inserting a morst taper.  Inside it is the collet that has several (many more than pen mandrel) jaws that compress as you tighten the chuck.  It's supposed to hold the mandrel more firmly, evenly and no wobble.  Here is a link to a picture of the set.

http://www.woodchipshome.com/mm5/me...WC&Product_Code=BEALLCCKIT&Category_Code=GRBU


----------



## txcwboy (Oct 29, 2006)

My "A" rod mandrel has a built in "stop" on it.So I can only turn a single gents. I tried it today.I checked Bear Tooth site and its either has a stop on it or its doulbe threaded. Charles, its really made a difference in the precision of the turnings for me. I used got to get SOME chatter and its all gone ! I have .0015 TRO at the chuck now and about .oo5 on the mandrel.Its like using a metal lathe to make your pens []

Dave


----------



## KenV (Oct 29, 2006)

That stop on the precision mandrels can be pressed off pretty easily.  Looks like a couple of dimples underneath the steel ring.


----------



## kenwc (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm getting just a "wee bit" worried about the collets I ordered on ebay from 800Watt.  I paid for them on the 22nd. And after two emails to him with no response I have not received them.  Has anyone else that has ordered from him experienced this delay and no response to emails?


----------



## bjackman (Oct 30, 2006)

yes, yes, and yes. [)]
Ordered a set of collets from him. Expect NO, NONE, ZERO, ZIP, NADA communication from him. Also, don't expect a speedy shipping time. You should feel quite safe/confident the items WILL arrive.......eventually, but don't risk holding your breath. I think this is fairly common level of service given to all. [V] But at least his prices are good........if you don't need the stuff tomorrow. []


----------



## kenwc (Oct 30, 2006)

LOL...thank you...that's very reassuring...."I think"...[V]


----------



## TBone (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kenwc_
> <br />I'm getting just a "wee bit" worried about the collets I ordered on ebay from 800Watt.  I paid for them on the 22nd. And after two emails to him with no response I have not received them.  Has anyone else that has ordered from him experienced this delay and no response to emails?



I'm not happy but I am relieved.  I bought a set on the 19th, paid on 20th and haven't received them.  I've sent two emails also.  I don't mind the slow shipping if I at least get a response to my email  [V]

What I don't understand is all of the reviews that say "good communication and fast shipping". [?]

Oh well, my Beall chuck hasn't arrived from Woodchips either so I'm not really upset, just want some reassurance I didn't get ripped off and at least bjackman provided some hope.

kenwc, I'll let you know when I receive them.  I'd appreciate if you'd reciprocate.  Thanks


----------



## bjackman (Oct 30, 2006)

I specifically remember Don Ward, aka Virgil, posted a similar experience, as did a few others. I don't remember anyone NOT getting their goods, nor do I remember anyone saying anything other than slow, no communication, but got it.....eventually.


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Oct 30, 2006)

Tommy I can tell you that your chuck will be there this week.


----------



## TBone (Oct 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tangboy5000_
> <br />Tommy I can tell you that your chuck will be there this week.



Cool, thanks for the update.  I can't wait to try it.


----------



## kenwc (Oct 30, 2006)

I received my Beall Chuck today.  It's poised and ready for the collets...thanks Tangboy.


----------



## TBone (Oct 30, 2006)

Tangboy.  Please understand that I had seen your post and knew there was a large quantity of orders which resulted in a delay.  Please don't think I was trying to connect your service with that of 800watt.


----------



## txcwboy (Oct 30, 2006)

How does one go about pressing the stop off ?

Dave


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Oct 31, 2006)

I wasn't Tommy, no harm no foul.


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Nov 1, 2006)

Everybody should have theirs just in time to do some turning this weekend.  I apologize for the delay on this one.


----------



## TBone (Nov 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kenwc_
> <br />I'm getting just a "wee bit" worried about the collets I ordered on ebay from 800Watt.  I paid for them on the 22nd. And after two emails to him with no response I have not received them.  Has anyone else that has ordered from him experienced this delay and no response to emails?



Ken,

I still have had nada communication from 800watt.  However the good news is my collet set arrived today. []  I paid on the 20th, so  maybe he shipped yours at the same time.[?]     I still don't like doing business this way.  Hope you see yours this week.

Charles says my Beall should be here by Friday.  So I should be set for the weekend.


----------



## jtate (Nov 1, 2006)

Why's a collett-chuck-set-thingy nbetter than a jacobs chuck?

I got the puinch set from Harbor Freight ($15 with maybe 15 or 20 different sized rods) and I've been using them as mandrells cranked down tight in the jaws of a MT2 Jacobs chuck.  Works for me now.  Am I seting myself up for disaster?


----------



## kenwc (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for letting me know Tbone...yea...I have my Beall and hopefully as you said the collets will be along soon. The weather is not that great here for the upcoming weekend but I doub't that'll stop me from trying it.

Jtate....sounds like if it works for you then it works..!!  You must be turning one barrel at a time on a rod?  Do you bring the tailstock up to it?


----------



## TBone (Nov 1, 2006)

Weather here is supposed to be below freezing for first time Friday night.  But the electrician is supposed to be here Saturday afternoon to wire the outlet for the heater I got last Christmas.  Yeah he's slow but he's a friend and cheap []


----------



## jtate (Nov 1, 2006)

Here's the punch set I'm using as mandrels when I use the Jacobs chuck.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=3577

(I paid more than this for them    Hm...)

I have turned a piece of Corian to fit the interior dimensions of the tail stock with the little pointy thing removed.  The Corian piece is like a little cone.  I put on whatever bushings I need with the piece to be turned and the cone at the end, snug up the tail stock on it and turn away.

I am doing one barrel at a time but it's not a problem to slide the pars on and off to do the other barrel.  I think the punchs would be long enough to do an SL on one mandrell all at once.

Still, anybody got any reason why the Collett's better than the jacobs chuck?

Julia


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Nov 1, 2006)

The jacobs only has three contact points.  The collett has something like eight EDIT IN:  I just checked; there are six surfaces.  That being said, if the jacobs is running true for you I would stick with it. []


----------



## kenwc (Nov 1, 2006)

Well ok...all is right with the world again.  I just received my collets.  Long live 800Watt!!  As quiet as he may be.

Now...about my idea to use a revolving jacobs chuck in the tailstock.  I think I saw someone here doing that?  Does that ring a bell with anyone?


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 1, 2006)

If I calculate correctly, that is about ten day service??  Not blindingly fast; but not agonizingly slow either.  I placed my order two days after you did so, hopefully, I will have a package in the mail shortly.  I ordered a Beall chuck from Tangboy at the same time and don't have it yet and no communication from him either!!


----------



## bjackman (Nov 1, 2006)

Julia,
Besides the fact that you have a lot more surface area holding whatever it is you're holding with the collet chuck, you normally have a much more accurate (read less runout) tool with a collet than with a jacobs chuck......for the money. I'm sure you could buy a hyper accurate jacobs chuck, but I would bet you would pay 3-4 times the price of the beall to get that same accuracy, then you still only have limited gripping surfaces. It just ends up to be a very good, clean, accurate way to hold small things. Took me quite a while to buy mine, but am very happy with it, and finding more and more uses for it every week.

Randy,
I agree 10 days shipping isn't bad, I got mine about a year ago and it seems like it was just about double that then. 
I guess he/she/they/it at 800watt has learned something in the last year, even if it's not how to send an email.


----------



## jtate (Nov 1, 2006)

My jacobs chuck is in the headstock.  The mandrel (aka punch from harbor freight) extends into the tailstock opening


----------



## bjackman (Nov 1, 2006)

With the jacobs chuck installed and the HF punch rod in the jaws, when you turn on the lathe, how much "wobble" /runout do you get at the end of the punch?


----------



## TBone (Nov 1, 2006)

Randy, it was actually 12 days after the payment.  I paid first thing on the 20th.  I ordered by Beall from Woodchips also.  But in this thread he has stated that there were so many ordered they ran out and had to order more from Beall and even Beall asked what was going on with so many orders.  He has also stated that they were all shipped now and should arrive by weekend.  

I don't mind the 12 days shipping from 800watt.  It's just that it's the only person I've bought from on Ebay (in a limited history) that did not contact you at least once at the end of auction.  I had items arrive this fast when I was using an echeck that took 5-7 days to clear.  Time is fine, it's just that he never even contacted me to say I won the auction or when it would ship and completely ignored 3 email requests for a ship date.  I guess we give up some things for price.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 1, 2006)

Does 800watt post eBay feedback and if so is it prompt or do you have to pull that out of him??


----------



## kenwc (Nov 1, 2006)

I went and looked at his feedback scores.  He has over 40,000 transacions so he's really a bug dog ebay guy.  He does leave feedback for others in a rather unusual way.  He leaves UPPER case "A"s for feedback.  No words...just A's.  As for feedback left for him, he has a 97% satisfaction rating on the 41,000 transactions.  I left him good feedback because what the heck...I wasn't in that big a hurry. AND...his price can't be beat.


----------



## loglugger (Nov 1, 2006)

Bjackman, almost every drill press made has a Jacobs chuck stuck into it, most are made over seas and for the most part they run pretty true. A lathe is more or less a drill press laying on itâ€™s side. I have a HF Jacobs that runs true whether in the lathe or drill press.
Bob


----------



## jtate (Nov 2, 2006)

My sense is that there's not much 'wobble' at all when I mount the punch/mandrel in the jacobs chuck.  I have bent one punch which was a smaller diameter than the regular MT mandrel from Woodcraft.  Now. that one DOES wobble but that's my fault.  I may buy a new set of punchs just to replace that one.  It's just the right size for what I need for some restoration work.  

I'll be in the barn today and I'll see if I can measure a little and get a more precise description.


----------



## skewed (Nov 2, 2006)

As a new turner, tell me why you get sick and tired of the MT mandrel and why a collet type is better.

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## gerryr (Nov 2, 2006)

For one thing, the inside of the headstock can and will accumulate "gunk" which can easily make the usual MT mandrel to not run true.  The Beall collet chuck doesn't rely on the interior of the headstock so it eliminates that problem.  The collets have at least 6 gripping surfaces and allow you to hold things up to 3/4" diameter without wrecking the surface.  I made a wood finial for a Baron once using a Jacobs chuck and it was a nightmare.  With the Beall collet chuck, it's a snap.


----------



## TBone (Nov 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tangboy5000_
> <br />Everybody should have theirs just in time to do some turning this weekend.  I apologize for the delay on this one.



You are correct, mine arrived today.  Thanks Tangboy


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Nov 2, 2006)

Why do you have time to post?  The pen pics should be flying.[]


----------



## TBone (Nov 2, 2006)

You are correct but just didn't have the energy after work today.  Hope to turn some tomorrow night.  Saturday will be on and off.  Have to move a cabinet for the electrician to put in my subpanel to wire the 220 for my new heater []  Don't know where you are, but it's going to be 28 tomorrow night, that'll put a chill in the shop.


----------



## Randy_ (Nov 3, 2006)

Just checked my mail box and I had a package from Tangboy also!!  Now if 800watt gets his shipment to me in a reasonable time frame, I can crank the thing up and see how it works.


----------

